
New airport scanner which will take just five seconds - ssclafani
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/transport/8559307/New-airport-scanner-which-will-take-just-five-seconds.html
======
DanielStraight
There is something very sinister about publicly sending a passenger down the
suspicious-person tunnel.

